# Tv tuner cards



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Bought a PCTV Studio Pro, two years ago, radio dosen't work, software crashes computer randomly, bad linux support, almost not tech support. Channels not tuned properly, continuous clicking sound. Cost $200 

Bought a ATI TV wonder, software crashes computer randomly, works great with third party sotware though, but not the remote!, tech support no help. Could not record from card without crashing, TV guide software crashes. could not find all channels, worked semi good with linux, except for very bad channel tuning and quality. Cost $75

Bought a Kworld 787RF, neat remote. can turn off the PC by remote and works like a remote mouse, channels tuned automatically, great quality. The included WinDVR dosen't work with the card, but the tuner software records fine in avi format and I can re-encode. Has tivo functionality, radio tunes great. Comes with linux drivers! Cost $25 

What's wrong with this picture.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I am interested in the kworld TV tuner-sounds great, but where did you buy it? I can't find any stores selling it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.dealsonic.com/kworcon878ac.html

http://www.pctekonline.com/kworpcitvtun.html

http://www.amastore.com/kworkwtv878r.html

http://www.shentech.com/kworkwtvtunv.html

http://www.solardatasystems.com/kworpcitvcap.html

http://www.pcpartscollection.com/tvtuner.html

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/sagetech/kworkwtv878r.html

http://www.bostonbestpc.com/kworkwtv878r.html

http://www.pctekonline.com/tvtunvidcap.html

http://www.amastore.com/tvtuner.html

I bought mine on a ubid auction and got it for $28, seems prices vary pretty widely. I found a few sites selling it for upwards of $100-$200.


----------



## Draconix (May 7, 2003)

I have kworld tuner 878rf-pro and I need help. WHERE is the cc button??? I am deaf and this would help if anyone can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Am researching, found where the manual says it supports vbi teletext but haven't found where to enable it yet. Will reply again when found.

Have e-mailed the company for support.


----------



## georgemartha (Jun 24, 2003)

DOES THIS TV TUNER HAVE ANY TV OUTPUTS SO YOU CAN CONNECT TO A TV?


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

> What's wrong with this picture.


Have you checked the antenna connections 

have you formated the antenna recently 

are you using an up to date TV guide


----------



## techgo (Jul 22, 2003)

To use the cc option you need to install the Windrv program. If the Windrv does not work, go to the www.kworld.com.tw site and download their drivers and update them through device manager. Then reinstall Windrv and it should work. As far as I can tell it only has inputs , no outputs.


----------



## inane5 (Jul 18, 2003)

What did you mean when you said 3rd party software? I have an ATI TV WONDER USB. I do not like the player that it comes with. Do you know any programs that will play the TV feed with sound? I've seen virtualdub and windows movie maker play the tv video but no sound.


----------

